# .oO   IPOD OSX ou Fake   Oo.



## totoffff (6 Juillet 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a c'est un fake mais c'est bien fait je ne sais pas si vous l'avez d&#233;j&#224; vu.

@+ToF


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

Si c'es bein fait??? Bah plutôt, bluffant même.

mais bon OSX sur un IPOD, c'est un peu gros.


----------



## Ludo67 (6 Juillet 2006)

MDR, comment il a fait un truc pareil? 

t'es s&#251;r que sa peut pas exister un truc pareil, en bidouillant un peu le iPod?, jai un pote il a mit doom sur son ipod nano...


----------



## Tarul (6 Juillet 2006)

Un mot, need un ipod pareil  comme pda.

Si c'est un fake, il est drolement bine fichu. par contre pour lire les petits caract&#232;res, ouille les yeux. 

Veux pas d'un windows mobil comme pda.


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2006)

ouais enfin limite, une video d'OSX prise d'un mac apprise par coeur, un stylet de DS pass&#233; dessus..... ruinez pas vos slips trop vite les mecs...


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Si c'es bein fait??? Bah plutôt, bluffant même.
> 
> mais bon OSX sur un IPOD, c'est un peu gros.



doom 1 c'est pas un OS. s'il devait mettre un OS sur un ipod, je suppose qu'il l'adapterait un peu. la c'est du copier collé. il utilise safari pour aller sur internet. ca parait vraiment gros.
Quand tu vois la quantité de ram que nécessite OSX, je vois mal l'installer sur un ipod.


----------



## nicolasf (6 Juillet 2006)

Pour Doom, c'est facile, c'est Rockbox.

Là, il faudrait déjà que les Ipod aient des écrans tactiles... Mais il faut bien avouer, c'est bien fait...


----------



## Ludo67 (7 Juillet 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais enfin limite, une video d'OSX prise d'un mac apprise par coeur, un stylet de DS passé dessus..... ruinez pas vos slips trop vite les mecs...


 

effectivement, il y a cette alternative aussi, en fait pas trop compliqué:rateau: ....


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2006)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, c'est obligatoirement un _fake_ puisque l'&#233;cran de l'iPod n'est pas tactile. Ou alors je ne suis pas au courant ...

Edith : Fl&#251;te, je n'avais pas lu le post  de nico_linux ... :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (16 Juillet 2006)

Fake helas. 

Faudrait livré une loupe avec...


Sadique inside.


----------



## boodou (19 Juillet 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> MDR, comment il a fait un truc pareil?



Bah c'est juste un fichier video


----------



## dubman (22 Juillet 2006)

C'est un fantasme c'est tout! Trop beau pour etre vrai. Peut etre dans quelques années, qui sait...


----------

